
Sellsumers - _pius
http://trendwatching.com/trends/sellsumers/
======
pg
From the graphic design I thought this was a spam, but actually it's a real
phenomenon:

<http://airbnb.com/>

<http://bountii.com/pricehunts.php>

<http://popcuts.com>

~~~
_pius
Yup.

Cf. [http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1662-hot-trend-part-
time-...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1662-hot-trend-part-time-
entrepreneurs)

